# Android issue - calling arrogant audiophiles



## Reggieb (Jun 7, 2011)

I am sure I am not the only that is a little bit of an arrogant audiophile around here. At least I can admit it. But any way, some of our devices have pretty solid DACs (such as the Wolfson in a lot of Samsung phones), but the amplifiers in them often kind of sucks (along with the software, but that can be fixed with things like Voodoo Control). Amplifiers are a little harder to change out, a good line-out would do wonders for Android devices, and the capability is all there. Starring this: http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24614, which is already pretty high up there, would encourage this for Nexus devices.


----------

